# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  tonights quiz (3rd)

## young_fishin_neep

the  quiz will be starting about 8:30 so be there  :Grin:  btw im scoring  :Grin: 

kaz xx

----------


## changilass

::  I've got some chocolates and icecream here Kaz, not that I am trying to bribe you for the answers or anything lol

----------


## young_fishin_neep

well im allergic to to much chocolate and i have eaten some today already and tis to cold for icecream so u have no hopes

----------


## canuck

I shall be there and I promise to spell your name correctly!

----------


## golach

> I shall be there and I promise to spell your name correctly!


Canuck, can you not spell wee neep? ::

----------

